# Steven Seagul movies?



## TurtlePower (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone know which Steven Seagul movies have the best/most Aikido in them?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2008)

TurtlePower said:


> Anyone know which Steven Seagul movies have the best/most Aikido in them?


Seagal's early movies show a lot of his best Aikido including Above The Law where he gives an introductory narrative of his training and shows him (testing?) for one of his Dans. Almost all his films have him doing Aikdio at one point or another but his later films seemed to focus on his gun play and weapons more than anything else. 
His first four (Above The Law, Out For Justice, Hard To Kill, Marked For Death) are probably his best with Under Siege and the sequel to it topping off a fine collection. Beyond that... well there's a decline that's gradual til it drops off remarkably. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000219/
There is a video on the net somewhere that shows Seagal in actual training/demos which is quite entertaining to watch because it's not hollywoodized. 
These are good examples 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv4f6xH-OwM&NR=1




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu7aauJuQHY&feature=related


----------



## kwaichang (Sep 12, 2008)

One of the first four (I forget which) he has a fight in a grocery store=this was the first fight scene he coreographed=and he said it was the best to show what Aikido can do.  
The last four yrs. or so, he's not done as well, substituting guns for technique.


----------



## granfire (Sep 12, 2008)

if you can sit through the stories  

Movie wise, Under siege (but hey, it has Tommy Lee Jones in it) 

I have not seen any of the new movies....they did not quiet grab me.


----------



## zDom (Sep 12, 2008)

kwaichang said:


> One of the first four (I forget which) he has a fight in a grocery store=this was the first fight scene he coreographed=and he said it was the best to show what Aikido can do.



Yea, that is one o' my favs, too.


But everything since Under Siege has mostly been him preaching and shooting and scowling. sigh.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Sep 12, 2008)

Not that the story lines were ever that great in his movies he has done nothing but crap after the glimmer man. (which is only an average film). There is a video out there showing him training and such in Japan.


----------



## TurtlePower (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions everybody!  I love action films and when I found out Steven Seagal knew Aikido I had to see one.


----------



## citom (Sep 14, 2008)

The documentary on Steven Seagal's Aikido Training is entitled "Path Beyond Thought"


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 14, 2008)

Path Beyound Thought  is a good viedo.  Interesting if nothing else but I did enjoy it and watch it about twice a year


----------



## melmiel (Oct 8, 2008)

For aikidokas I would recommend the following movies:

1.  Above the law
2.  Out for Justice
3.  Hard to Kill
4.  Under Siege 1
5.  Marked for Death
6.  Path Beyond Thought - Aikido Documentary


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 9, 2008)

melmiel said:


> For aikidokas I would recommend the following movies:
> 
> 1.  Above the law
> 2.  Out for Justice
> ...


I can agree with that list.  Any of the others have been crap.  On Deadly Ground and Fire Down Below had a few good fight scenes in them but the environmental message in both of them was too preachy for what should have been an aikido exhibition.


----------



## YinYang (Dec 7, 2008)

citom said:


> The documentary on Steven Seagal's Aikido Training is entitled "Path Beyond Thought"


Yup, good video too!  Where can I get a real copy? Ive got a "download" video but it sure would be nice to have a real press DVD.

Much peace,
Andrew


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2008)

The aikido content has definitely beena  decreasing function of time. Go for the early ones!


----------



## GBlues (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, I like that list too, I like the movies growing up as a kid. I would say a Under Siege 2 also. Personally, it wasn't a bad flick, and theres a couple of good fight scenes in it. Also where did you go to download, that documentary? I've seen probably most of it on youtube, but I don't think I've seen the whole thing? Thanks and laters.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2008)

"Path Beyond Thought" was excellent.   Have an old video copy of it I watch every so often.

His movies have gone down hill as far as the Aikido in them over the years but are worth watching just for entertainment


----------

